# Nomar!!



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

What a lucky boy! 

Does YGRR only take owner turn ins? I ask this because I was making a distribution list and couldn't find an email address on the GRCA's rescue listing. They make you go to the web-site.


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

Unfortunately no, they get overwhelmed with emails.....but if you call them and tell them what u are doing they may give it to you.....I'll br talking to the director this week, Ill mention it to her.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Linda I love your posts, they are usually full of happy endings like this one.

I am thrilled to hear Nomar got a wonderful home! Good for him and his new family!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

that's so wonderful!! He certainly looks happy and sweet... I'm so glad that his days are now filled with the love he so very much deserves!!!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Nomar is a good looking doggie. I'm so glad to have a good ending (beginning) for Nomar.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is one happy dog in the picture. great big smile. I am glad that Nomar got his furever home. He deserves all the love that was lacking in his past home.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

What a lucky dog Nomar is for finding his way to you guys!!!

Hooch


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Lucky dog, Nomar! Great news!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Nomar is a gorgous pup....

Is he named after Garciaparra?


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

Sure was!.............


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Ahhhhh dogs and baseball you got to love it.

Hooch


----------

